# Beethoven quotations



## Jaffer (Jun 28, 2016)

*Quotations of Beethoven in other composers*

I was having an interesting discussion with a friend about Beethoven's spiritual progeny (Berlioz being declared by Paginini as the second coming of Beethoven, Brahms being declared the same during his time) and then the idea struck me; do composers subsequent to Beethoven quote his music in their own? I'm sure there are many allusions but are there any direct quotations or near quotations of Beethoven's themes in the music of later composers? The clearest example I could think of is the last movement of Schubert's ninth symphony, which seems to contain an instantly recognizable near quotation of the Ode to Joy tune. Would be very interested to know if you guys have any other such instances in mind. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The big tune from the finale of Brahms' First Symphony is heard by many as "inspired" by Beethoven's Ode to Joy tune. Somebody pointed out the resemblance to Brahms, who replied, "Any a s s can see that."

Shostakovich's last work, his Viola Sonata, quotes Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata throughout the final movement. Mendelssohn did the same in his own youthful (1824) Viola Sonata, which I haven't heard.


----------



## Jaffer (Jun 28, 2016)

I was familiar with the Brahms comment but the final movement has always struck me as more inspired by the ode to joy, as you said, rather than a quotation.
The Shostakovich and Menndelssohn references are exactly the kind of stuff I am looking for. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jaffer (Jun 28, 2016)

KenOC said:


> The big tune from the finale of Brahms' First Symphony is heard by many as "inspired" by Beethoven's Ode to Joy tune. Somebody pointed out the resemblance to Brahms, who replied, "Any a s s can see that."
> 
> Shostakovich's last work, his Viola Sonata, quotes Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata throughout the final movement. Mendelssohn did the same in his own youthful (1824) Viola Sonata, which I haven't heard.


I was familiar with the Brahms comment but the final movement has always struck me as more inspired by the ode to joy, as you said, rather than a quotation.
The Shostakovich and Menndelssohn references are exactly the kind of stuff I am looking for. Thanks!!!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

This goes the other direction but Beethoven's first piano sonata quotes the last movement of Mozart's 40th Symphony (g minor).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

John Adams' recent work _Absolute Jest_ for orchestra and string quartet is packed full of Beethoven quotes, mostly from late works.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

This may be an obvious one but the fourth movement of Brahm's first symphony obviously 'quotes' Beethoven's ninth.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Schumann wrote his _Fantasy in C_ to raise money for a Beethoven memorial in that composer's birthplace, Bonn. He included a quote from Beethoven's song cycle _An die ferne Geliebte_ in the coda to the first movement. The allusion went unnoticed until 1910.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The main theme of the first movement of the Brahms Fourth (the descending thirds) is prefigured in the Hammerklavier sonata.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

The overture in Schnittke's Google Suite quotes Beethoven, specially around the first minute:


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Schubert quotes the Funeral March from Beethoven’s ‘Eroica’ Symphony in his song ‘Auf dem Strom’ (D943). The song was first performed at Schubert’s concert a year to the day after Beethoven’s death.

The influence of Beethoven’s 2nd Symphony on Schubert is evidenced by a recollection of its second movement (Larghetto) in the second movement (Andante) of Schubert’s Sonata in C for piano duet (‘Grand Duo’, D812) of June 1824.

There is a passage in the fifth variation of Schubert’s Variations in A-flat major for Four Hands, written 11 years after the premiere of Beethoven’s Seventh Symphony, in which Schubert—who, as a teen, actually witnessed its premiere—quotes the Allegretto.

Chopin’s Etude in G-flat Major, Op. 25, no. 9, “Butterfly” (mm 1-4) is lifted from the 3rd movement of Beethoven’s Piano Sonata, Op. 79.

Both the introduction of Beethoven’s 4th and 9th symphonies sound quite similar to the introduction of Mahler’s 1st. Mahler’s cuckoo birds are clearly a quote of Beethoven’s birds in the Pastoral symphony.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

Dvorak "New World Symphony" has a 'quotation' from Beethoven's 9th - beginning of that symphony's 2nd movement. Take a listen: at 22:24 here


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Tippett has quoted Beethoven on occasions, most notably his quote of The Choral in his 3rd Symphony.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Brahms 3th piano sonata uses the opening motive of Beethovens 5th.

And here's what I found!!!:

Did Weber put a reference to Beethovens 17th sonata in his Konzertstück In F Minor

:lol:


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Manuel da Falla quotes the opening to the fifth in The Three Cornered Hat. And apparently Strauss quotes the funeral march in Metamorphosen.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Richard Strauss' Metamorphosen quotes the funeral march theme from Eroica. The quote appears near the end of the work.


----------

